# Great Figure Skating



## applecruncher (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Aug 28, 2015)

The Torville & Dean videos are blurry, but still shows how awesome they were. :yes:


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 28, 2015)

Sergei Grinkov died at age 28.  awful.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Butterfly (Aug 29, 2015)

LOOOVE pairs figure skating and ice dancing!  So graceful and beautiful!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 29, 2015)

I have to admit I'm not a great fan of ice skating..but I recognise the skill of those who dedicate their lives to it to become champions.

Torville & Deans' stunning performance at the winter Olympics and after receiving the perfect score ever in History and  winning the Gold medal for their dance to Bolero in the early 80's will be stay in the record books forever..








and here they are age 55 and 56 respectively re-enacting that iconic dance 30 years later in 2014..


----------



## Lara (Aug 29, 2015)

Amazing!


----------

